# "Bushwhacking" a turkey



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 14, 2013)

So, what exactly is _your_ definition of bushwhacking a turkey? Is it spotting a turkey from a distance, then covertly navigating to intercept the turkey or sneaking up on him and not calling him in but killing him as he walks in front of you? Or, does it involve more or less than that?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 14, 2013)

Campfire thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Campfire thread



Not ........ YET.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 14, 2013)

I know this can be a slippery slope, which is why I purposely did not ask whether you would or would not bushwhack a turkey. I'm just curious as to what some folks definition of this would be. This doesn't necessarily have to be a discussion regarding ethics, just some definitions. And don't respond if you feel you can't discuss civilly. If the moderators want to delete this thread, that's fine too. I'm not looking to get anyone on trouble.


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2013)

Shooting one from the truck window is definately bushwhacking! 

Mike


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2013)

Anytime you haven't called him in. He's been bushwhacked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Anytime you haven't called him in. He's been bushwhacked.



^^^
This is about as good an explanation as you'll get. 
However, I do love a good bushwhack when i can figure out where to be.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

MKW said:


> Shooting one from the truck window is definately bushwhacking!
> 
> Mike



Hypothetically speaking.......what if one parked the truck in the woods on private land, blind called from an open window to an unseen bird, then shot the gobbler after he responded, committed and came to within range?  Totally legal. Just not a typical setup scenario. 

What if the hunter is mobility impaired and does so from an ATV, UTV or golf cart? 

What if the hunter isn't mobility impaired, maybe just lazy. Just decides to see if he can call one up and shoot it from an ATV/UTV or golf cart.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Anytime you haven't called him in. He's been bushwhacked.



What if you call up a flock of hens from a blind setup, never hearing a gobble as they approach. Yet a silent strutter is in tow, comes within range and you kill it. 

You didn't call in the gobbler per se. Is he still bushwhacked?


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> Hypothetically speaking.......what if one parked the truck in the woods on private land, blind called from an open window to an unseen bird, then shot the gobbler after he responded, committed and came to within range?  Totally legal. Just not a typical setup scenario.
> 
> What if the hunter is mobility impaired and does so from an ATV, UTV or golf cart?
> 
> What if the hunter isn't mobility impaired, maybe just lazy. Just decides to see if he can call one up and shoot it from an ATV/UTV or golf cart.



Nevermind...

Mike


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

MKW said:


> Nevermind...
> 
> Mike





You're no fun!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> What if you call up a flock of hens from a blind setup, never hearing a gobble as they approach. Yet a silent strutter is in tow, comes within range and you kill it.
> 
> You didn't call in the gobbler per se. Is he still bushwhacked?



You would have no clue if the hens followed the gobbler in and then moved ahead of him just at the last minute, or if he was trailing them the whole time.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You would have no clue if the hens followed the gobbler in and then moved ahead of him just at the last minute, or if he was trailing them the whole time.



Very true.  Guessing that most folks would count it as a " called up " bird though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2013)

bull0ne said:


> Very true.  Guessing that most folks would count it as a " called up " bird though.


I What about these foodplots Where they have saw turkey every day for a month. Go set up a blind. Call a little. In a bit. Here comes the turkey. I guess they called them up to?


----------



## AL trout bum (Apr 14, 2013)

I have always viewed it as sitting over a food plot waiting, like deer hunting. No calling, no anything but waiting.


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I What about these foodplots Where they have saw turkey every day for a month. Go set up a blind. Call a little. In a bit. Here comes the turkey. I guess they called them up to?



We hunters are sometimes guilty of telling ourselves lies to make us feel like better hunters than we really are. 

Not word for word, but Tom Kelly felt the planting of a food plot only sets up a convenient execution of a turkey before the fact.

Based on that premise, is a food plot hunt nothing more than a well-planned bushwhack?


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Every turkey killed is bushwhacked.

bush·whack (bshhwk, -wk)
v. bush·whacked, bush·whack·ing, bush·whacks 

v.tr.
To attack suddenly from a place of concealment; ambush. See Synonyms at ambush


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, there are lots of things that I won't do to kill a turkey, but in reality, every turkey hunt is a bushwhack. A poor 'ol gobbler comes to you with the promise of some turkey love...and gets his face shot off! 

Mike


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2013)

Im sad now. Think I'll quit turkey huntin


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Im sad now. Think I'll quit turkey huntin



Not me...I'm gonna keep shooting their faces off! That's what I'm out there for! 

Mike


----------



## motoman202 (Apr 14, 2013)

If a gobbler is on the ground it is really no different than deer hunting.  Your just hoping to see him before he sees you.  If a spooked gobbler flew up to a tree mid day and you shot his face off in a tree then i would consider that bushwhacking.

Mike said it best.  Shoot their face off (if they are on the ground)


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Apr 14, 2013)

MKW said:


> Yep, there are lots of things that I won't do to kill a turkey, but in reality, every turkey hunt is a bushwhack. A poor 'ol gobbler comes to you with the promise of some turkey love...and gets his face shot off!
> 
> Mike



X2 - that is what it is all about!


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 14, 2013)

I posted this question with an example in mind. Suppose you roost a turkey one evening, then go back first thing in the morning with intent to call him in once he flies down. You set up within 100 yards of the roost tree and decide not to call until after he flies down. He flies down right in your lap at 30 yards and you kill him. Bushwhacked? (In the traditional sense not the strict definition I'm looking for more opinion on this one).


----------



## Chuck Morgan (Apr 14, 2013)

I think that is just doing your homework (roosting your bird) and then getting a gift - not a bushwack per se.


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2013)

I, personally, would not consider that bushwhacking. You set up on a bird that you knew was on the roost close by, with the intent of calling him in. It is common practice to not call to a bird in the tree. If he pitches down into your lap, good for you.  Fire away! That is not waiting for a turkey to "happen by", that's waiting for a hunt to start. 

Mike


----------



## bull0ne (Apr 14, 2013)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> I posted this question with an example in mind. Suppose you roost a turkey one evening, then go back first thing in the morning with intent to call him in once he flies down. You set up within 100 yards of the roost tree and decide not to call until after he flies down. He flies down right in your lap at 30 yards and you kill him. Bushwhacked? (In the traditional sense not the strict definition I'm looking for more opinion on this one).





I'd say the scenario above was a fine flash hunt that came together quickly! Therefore it doesn't rank as a negatively viewed form of bushwhacking thats lacks  any form of hunting skills being applied in order to be successful.

JMO


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2013)

I personally couldn't set there that long without calling to him in the tree. So it can't happen to me


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with the three that replied after me. I had that happen to me 2 yrs ago after I worked a bird on the other side of a field for over an hour. I got back early the next morning and had a decoy out so he'd know where to land, and before I could hardly get still he flew right down in front if me.

Personally, I consider a bush whack what I mentioned in the original post.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes that turkey's been bushwhacked from a turkey's point of view but from a hunter's view, you've paid your dues and earned him.


----------



## MCNASTY (Apr 14, 2013)

Field bird....... he's been shot at, now he's call shy and obviously doesn't come to a fake turkey.  You watch this bird two weeks straight whip you over and over.  Finally you have enough. You roost the gobbler and that morning he pitches100 into the field at fly down.  Again he whips you.  That afternoon you set up  4 hours before dark right beneath his roost tree the night before .  Sure enough bird walks  40 yards from you right before dark you kill the hateful joker and end your misery as well as his.  Bush wacked  but a great kill IMO .


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd call it fair, but I'd also call you super lucky! lol


----------



## Heardtoyotahunter (Apr 15, 2013)

I consider bushwhacking does not start until his ugly feet hit the ground. If he flies down, you call and he does not come to your calling.Bushwhacked!


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 15, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I personally couldn't set there that long without calling to him in the tree. So it can't happen to me




Me either!


----------



## Offroadtek (Apr 15, 2013)

I've killed two this year, the first I set up where I thought birds were likely to be near. I had one come in on me before I even had time to call. I shot him, he tasted good. I consider that an ambush, unintentional, but still an ambush. The second I hunted all morning, didn't hear a thing. I was walking out to go to lunch, so I was moving at a good pace since I wasn't hunting, and caught a bird off guard as I topped a hill. Boom! Bird down. I always keep my gun in my hands when I'm in the turkey woods even if I'm just walking and not hunting b/c of this. I consider that a bushwack since I technically rushed to him. Anyone want to call a bird in for me so I can finish the season without every having to touch a call?


----------

